# What lures?



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I will be fishing around the Lorain/Avon marinas, black river, wellington reservoirs, etc for large and small mouth bass. What lures do you guys like, colors, style, brand? Right now i have a fluger president spinning combo 6ft6 and a bait caster im learning on if that makes a difference.


----------



## Dave_E (Apr 6, 2004)

Jerkbaits and spinnerbaits work well this time of year.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

For the Wellington Reservoirs, you are talking about two different animals. The upground is deep and ultra clear. I did well a few years ago on deep suspending jerkbaits (flash and transparent patterns) and drop shot rigs. Most of my fish were on the transition between rip rap and mud bottom, about 10-12 feet. Wellington South is shallow, murky, and with most of the habitat at the bank. Try black and blue jigs and cranks and spinnerbaits in bold colors.


----------

